# 20Ga 3 1/2 inch Magnum



## Stihl 041S (Jul 29, 2008)

What have you folks heard about this round.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jul 30, 2008)

Why bother? If you want the power of the Magnum, just get the 3 1/2" 12ga. loads. The price difference is negligible, and your getting even more power out of it. Unless you already have a 20ga. thats chambered for the 3 1/2" round, don't bother. I've fired a few of them, and while its a nice cartridge, its definitely not what you want for anything but Grouse or Pheasant, at least around these parts.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 30, 2008)

Motoroilmccall: I've got a 10 ga 3 1/2 double. The 20 would hold the pellet speed up for longer shots. With a decent pattern and heavy pellets it would be fine for ducks and geese.
i was looking for some info on loads and speeds.


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have herd it is only for slugs and the guns made for them are rifled barrel jobs. I cant see a 20ga 3.5'' having a nice square load of bird shot anyway.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 30, 2008)

I was looking for a faster shot load, not a heavier one. Speed is what limits shotguns.


----------



## deeker (Jul 30, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> I was looking for a faster shot load, not a heavier one. Speed is what limits shotguns.




As far as speed is concerned. We use federal gold medal hulls, steel shot powder and the recipe from the manufacturer and get velocities up to 1800fps. With 3/4 ounce loads of steel. These are 12 gauge loads. It works wonders on geese. Complete pass through on the big Canada's. 

Bucks Run sells the products needed.

Kevin


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info Deeker, computer down so Blackberry is all I got. Frances Sell had some great articles on speed and pattern, just can't find them. 
Yes, I've been to the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> I was looking for a faster shot load, not a heavier one. Speed is what limits shotguns.


I see were your coming from for a minute I was thinking 1 1/2 oz 20 ga gauge loads lol. Really fast loads are the way to go find one combo that patterns well and it makes a huge difference. 
If you can get a 3'' 20ga re chambered to this round and find hulls you might be on to something a pioneer if you will.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 30, 2008)

deeker said:


> As far as speed is concerned. We use federal gold medal hulls, steel shot powder and the recipe from the manufacturer and get velocities up to 1800fps. With 3/4 ounce loads of steel. These are 12 gauge loads. It works wonders on geese. Complete pass through on the big Canada's.
> 
> Bucks Run sells the products needed.
> 
> Kevin



That is smokin' for a load of shot!:smoking:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 30, 2008)

Any Francis Sell fans out there? 50s and 60s but very good at making shotguns and loads work.
Thanks for the help guys, looks like I'm getting a reamer.
Rob


----------



## glenn31792 (Jul 31, 2008)

higher velocity loads have 2 problems.
first they need to protect the barrel from the shot being driven
outward denting the inside of the barrel.
second they tend to deform the shot with dents or flat spots.
This causes the pattern to get bigger. A tighter choke can
actually make the pattern even larger.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, it takes a lot more load development. Got to resort toi layering and such, but thats why we handload.
Rob


----------



## Happyjack (Jul 31, 2008)

What are you hunting? 20ga. does not cut it for Goose, and is marginal for Ducks. I have never shot a 3.5 20ga.

You want at least 1500 fps on your steel shot in a 12ga. 3" shell min. I have bagged tons of Ducks and Geese with this load. I use 1 1/4 oz #1 or #2 shot, usually Federal.


----------



## deeker (Jul 31, 2008)

glenn31792 said:


> higher velocity loads have 2 problems.
> first they need to protect the barrel from the shot being driven
> outward denting the inside of the barrel.
> second they tend to deform the shot with dents or flat spots.
> ...




True, but steel shot shoots a VERY dense pattern. And does not flatten the pellets.

The wads are hevi-shot/steel safe. I have used them for several years.

From Reloading Specialties. High velocity loads 1800fps from 2 3/4 inch federal gold medal hulls. Outstanding hunting loads. The loads we use for the BPS are about 1765fps, with 3/4 ounce of #3 steel.

We have almost completely stopped using any other hull. And have never used the 3.5 inch chamber of the BPS. I won't say how many Canada's we have busted with this load. But it is significant. We track and record all shots made on geese. One fly away after being hit. This is over decoys and also (rarely) low pass shooting. The fly away???? Only one in six years and counting.


We have had 13 ducks fly away after being hit in the same time. Nine were recovered later in the day with our labs.
Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## Fastcast (Aug 5, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> I cant see a 20ga 3.5'' having a nice square load of bird shot anyway.



Exactly.....These overly jacked loads are completely useless to me. There is such a thing as "shot string & pattern density" and these unnecessary loads usually blow that all to hell...........Sometimes, less is more!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 7, 2008)

Fastcast said:


> Exactly.....These overly jacked loads are completely useless to me. There is such a thing as "shot string & pattern density" and these unnecessary loads usually blow that all to hell...........Sometimes, less is more!


Absolutely, thats why I wondered if anyone had used them or worked up loads. 
A 1 3/8 load in a 2 3/4 inch 12 will usually patern better than 1 1/2. Francas Sell worked up a load of 1 1/8 oz that patterened great for geese.
The only thing I wanted out of the larger shell was a bigger "boiler room" for velocity, not more shot. Heck, Sell hunted geese with a 20 ga. And he was, shall we say, rather good. Among the best, along with Zutz, for working up good loads, good pattern, good velocity...........just good loads.
Rob


----------

